# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1с 8.1 розница удаление пробелов в коде номенклатуры

## arturzin

Всем день добрый, проблема в следующем, при загрузке номенклатуры с экселевского файла коды загрузились с пробелом после первой цифры и в итоге при подборе номенклатуры по коду нет возможности быстрого выбора по коду, 3х цифровые коды набираются а вот 4х значные нет((( подскажите пожалуйста как эт можно исправить а то в базе номенклатура около 5000 объектов 4х значных.

----------


## stalker17

Обработкой. Это можно исправить обработкой.

в цикле выбрать элементы и преобразовать код: Об.Код = Формат(Об.Код,"ЧГ=0"); примерно так

----------

